# R.I.P Nate Dogg...



## benny blanco (Mar 16, 2011)

We will greatly miss you.... west coast legend.... nobody does it better big dog. Burn one for the big homie nate dogg....


----------



## purpz (Mar 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;jEJa7t4ST0I&feature=fvwrel][http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEJa7t4ST0I&feature=fvwrel[/video]

R.I.P. NATE D.O.-double-G, favorite song right here.


----------



## VER D (Mar 16, 2011)

wat da fuck when did nate dogg die i hope yall are just fuckin round


----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 16, 2011)

WTF? I did not know ANY of the shit that he went thru. Fuck man, he's a legend.

RIP Nate Dogg 

[video=youtube;nrXDolxczmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrXDolxczmw[/video]


"Hey OG....
Could you tell me how to find some good weed
I need it homie oh so bad,
that last bag was the best weed I ever had"


Gonna blaze some good weed, and kick back and enjoy some of his hits, while I think about other times I kicked back and blazed to his music


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 16, 2011)

RIP . he had health problems died at age 41 i think


----------



## VER D (Mar 16, 2011)

man thats some bullshit well at least now hes not in pain 
[video=youtube;ZoNNCEcLTEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoNNCEcLTEo[/video]
skip to 4:00 to get to song


----------



## chronichitz420 (Mar 16, 2011)

RIP to one of the greatest....this blunt of sour og is for him


----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 16, 2011)

I seriously just came to realize my own mortality.....kinda fucking bummed right now. 

A large portion of my life was listening to his tunes just fucking POUNDING out my rides. He was only 6 years older than me when he died....fuck me.


----------



## chillwills (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/03/16/nate-dogg-dead_n_836364.html

http://rapfix.mtv.com/2011/03/16/snoop-dogg-dogg-pound-react-to-nate-doggs-death/

Only 41 years old.


----------



## benny blanco (Mar 16, 2011)

Sucks... I was a product of the g funk era....


----------



## VER D (Mar 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;IRwNNLfss2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRwNNLfss2o&feature=feedf[/video]


----------



## bunnyface (Mar 16, 2011)

Rest In Peace,,


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 16, 2011)

I was a teenager when Warren G. first came out.. 

I think.. I don't remember what era he was from.. 

thank God I don't listen to rap anymore.. I was young and dumb back then.

well, hes dead.. life moves on.

peace.


----------



## benny blanco (Mar 16, 2011)

He doesn't rap


----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 16, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> I was a teenager when Warren G. first came out..
> 
> I think.. I don't remember what era he was from..
> 
> ...


If you're indifferent, then just don't post. We all love his music. Fuckin lame


----------



## loquacious (Mar 16, 2011)

benny blanco said:


> We will greatly miss you.... west coast legend.... nobody does it better big dog. Burn one for the big homie nate dogg....


Well this just ruined my day! We are really going to miss you! "Smoke weed everyday"!


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 16, 2011)

loquacious said:


> Well this just ruined my day! We are really going to miss you! "Smoke weed everyday"!


 I know right i got off work came home and saw he was dead............. I have a fat ass blunt smoking for you right now my dude.


----------



## BYLROY (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn I am saddened by this news. I remember hearing Just Another Day on acid and it being the fuckin joint. Nate brought a unique sound to hip hop. Made a lot of newer tracks actually listenable.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 16, 2011)

[youtube]ZwUyT1rDiPE[/youtube] 

R.i.p. Nate Dogg one of the best that ever did it


----------

